# Royal Resorts Australia. advice pls



## jet-lover (Feb 12, 2012)

hi all,

i m new for the forum and i m in search of advice here. recently on my vacation to bali, i was approached by a sales boy regarding time share resorts group by the name Royal Resorts. we attended their sales demo and signed membership agreement with 800 USD down payment. but all the excitement was gone when i tried to do some research about Royal Resorts from the internet. a lot of complaints of fraud and dissatisfaction. i m shocked and greatly disappointed by myself for not doing my homework before a decision to sign the contract.

the next payment according to the installment plan will b in less than a month time so i m in a dilemma whether to continue my membership fees or forget the 800 USD i already made as there is no refund for cancelling membership. i need advice about authenticity of this company pls  thanks


----------



## CarolF (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome to TUG  

The Royal Resorts have been around for a while and they trade through RCI.  I haven't used any of their resorts so I can't comment personally.  

Here are a couple of RCI reviews:

Royal Bali Beach Club at Candidasa
http://www.royalresorts.com.au/country/indonesia

Royal Bali Beach Club at Jimbaran Bay
http://www.rci.com/RCI/rdg/availableUnits.do#tab

Read your contract carefully and if you are able to rescind I would suggest that you seriously consider that option.  Cheap and reasonably priced accommodation is plentiful throughout Indonesia and you need to ask yourself whether you will get good value for money from the purchase.


----------



## jet-lover (Feb 13, 2012)

CarolF said:


> Welcome to TUG
> 
> The Royal Resorts have been around for a while and they trade through RCI.  I haven't used any of their resorts so I can't comment personally.
> 
> ...



thanks very much for the reply. actually my plan is to travel to different places and that why i kind of liked their company profile. i will dig out more info b4 i commit fully. tnx again


----------



## Margariet (Feb 13, 2012)

The Royal Resorts or Karma Group have lots of resorts in Asia: about 6 in Indonesia of which 5 in Bali, about 3 in Thailand, about 6 in India, and a few in Europe: Italy, Germany, Bulgaria. You can find it all on their website. They are just a timeshare company as many others. No fraud or such things! The founder and CEO of the company was named entrepeneur of the year in Australia. They wouldn't do that when he was leading a fraudulent company, I assume. We have been to many resorts of the Group, including the luxurious ones, like Karma and K2. Very good service. We loved the resort in Tuscany, in Italy. And you can always exchange your weeks through RCI or II.


----------



## CarolF (Feb 13, 2012)

jet-lover said:


> thanks very much for the reply. actually my plan is to travel to different places and that why i kind of liked their company profile. i will dig out more info b4 i commit fully. tnx again



If you are keen to travel to other places (other than the Royal Resorts) and wish to use an exchange company like RCI or Interval International, don't forget to factor membership fees and also exchange fees into your financial planning.  

Consider whether a resale timeshare will suit your needs, they are generally much cheaper than buying from the developer.  I often see Royal Resorts for resale through eBay and sites like these:

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshare/Indonesia/country/buy-timeshare/#2

http://www.timeshares.com.au/timeshare-for-sale-international.php


----------



## Margariet (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't want to spoil the party but I think you already have agreed to the contract, so you have to do the payment. There is only about 9 days in which you can reconsider, I suppose. So I think you can better make the best of it and use your timeshare or exchange. And like I said Royal Resorts is not a bad option, in fact we liked their resorts.


----------



## jet-lover (Feb 14, 2012)

*further opinions pls*

after reading through some of the comments and checking out the links above, i think its much cheaper to buy resale holiday ownerships even if it means i will b losing the 800 usd down payment i ve already paid to Royal resorts. I hope by posting details of my contract with Royal Resorts, I m not violating the rules of the forum. so my deal with Royals is  7500 usd if one time OR around 9500 through 2 yrs installment for studio ( 2 ppl ) , biennial, 132 pts, 1 free red week every other year,  25 yrs ownership, 2yrs RCI and ICE paid membership. I reason I making my contract public is for other people to have a look at it and advice me on what the best way forward is.
From what I can see on resale ads, there r lots of much better deals than mine above. So now, I m more inclined into buying resale club ownership than pursuing the Royal’s deal. Of course I lose my 800 usd down payment but still the advantage Is worth it.
Since  both me and my wife like to travel as much as our budget allows us, all we want from time share deals is to make the best of the money and see as many places as possible without going through the hustle of backpacking sort of trip. I wanna thank all of u who took ur time to offer ur opinions.


----------



## Margariet (Feb 14, 2012)

Resale will be cheaper now, of course, but I really think you cannot step out of the contract right now. You have only a very short period to reconsider. When did you sign? If the time period is over, you are stuck to the contract. That's why my advice is to simply make the best of it and use it. Many people on this board have bought their timeshare first and then find out about this board. If you really don't want it or cannot afford it, try to talk with the company. But remember they are not obliged to take it back.


----------



## jet-lover (Feb 14, 2012)

*@ Margariet*

i guess all i have to do is default on my payments if i have no intentions of continuing the membership payment. i have no collateral or anything like that. so as far as i can understand, all i lose is my 800 usd down payment. i signed the contract on the 5th of FEb. 2012 and first installment payment is on the 7th of march. 

pls shed me some light if there is anything i m missing. thanks


----------



## Margariet (Feb 14, 2012)

I cannot add anything more. You have signed the contract which includes making the payments. You could have resigned within 9 days in my country. I don't know about the period in your country but in other countries the time is even shorter to 5 days. By signing you agreed to make the payments. You owe them the payments.


----------



## Margariet (Feb 14, 2012)

Just read that under Indonesian law there is no period of reconsidering. So the contract is signed and legal. However I did find a link to Indonesian lawyers who can help you with this, and more important public notice of a class action civil lawsuite against the sales methods of the company. This might help you: http://www.bali-lawyers.com/class-action-public-notice.html
Good luck!


----------



## jet-lover (Feb 15, 2012)

*@Margariet*

thanks very much. appreciate it a lot. i will check out the site.


----------



## deafstats (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi jet-lover

I am in the same situation as you were this time last year.  Did you proceed with the membership or did you manage to cancel the contract with Royal Resorts?


----------

